# Bilderübergänge



## haldjo1 (17. Mai 2007)

Tag zusammen,

Ich wüsste gerne wie ich in PSP 9 Fließende Bildübergänge zwischen Fotos bekomme.
Probier da schon ne ganze Weile dran rum, aber es wird einfach nichts.


----------

